

A Real Jobs Plan - kirillklimuk
http://incube.us/?p=96

======
jfaucett
I don't want to be rude here, but I think the idea you express in the article
is really just describing the state of things as is. Also, I'd have to say for
most companies that your traditional approach is pretty off target. And looks
more like the following:

1\. Employer has an internal Recruiter or recruitment team that posts jobs on
website / monster. And/or Employer outsources hiring to Recruitment companies.

2\. Potential Employee submits resume on website or the outsource Recruitment
company actively searches for employees.

3\. There is virtually no "Automated service that randomly picks for an
interview". This is handled either by Recruitment companies who are in close
contact with employeers about their needs for the job position, or the
internal recruiter that also knows the specifics of what's required.

4\. A pool of possible candidates are interviewed, and the person that best
passes the interview (also possible tests) and has all the job requirements,
gets the job.

So I think you're giving far too much credit here to personal contacts. Also,
the hustle plan is really just what I think most applicants that end up
getting the job do anyway, but of course it depends on the position. For
Design areas and Web or even marketing it can make sense to have demo reels,
videos, etc. But for bioenineering or accounting, you really just need a list
of projects, references, skills i.e. your traditional resume.

I'd be interested to see another "job plan" maybe you have some ideas, based
on this critique?

~~~
ljensen
Clinton's speech at the DNC emphasized updating Americans' skillset as a "pull
strategy".

As it relates to tech, this means enabling people to apply technology to
leverage their current skillset; from manufacturing jobs to the arts.

As it relates to entrepreneurship, this means investing in programs that
encourage entrepreneurship - of any industry - throughout country. YC is an
efficient model for entrepreneurship in tech. In the beer industry, the Samuel
Adams Brewing the American Dream program (<http://btad.samueladams.com/>) is
another good model because it offers a variety of resources and levels of
assistance.

------
nhaehnle
The article completely misses the point of what mass unemployment is. Mass
unemployment is a _macroeconomic_ phenomenon. It is not the case that there
are plenty of open positions and plenty of job seekers, with a simple mismatch
(frictions). The fact is that more people want to offer work than is demanded.

If you get more people to follow the strategy outlined in the article, then
they might have an advantage over other job seekers, and then this means that
the _composition_ of the workforce and the unemployed changes. However, no new
jobs are created that way.

Micro-economic approaches to mass unemployment have been touted by some
economists for a long time, and have been and are still being implemented all
over the world. They just don't work in a satisfying way.

------
harrisosserman
I completely agree. One of the most effective ways to find a job is to go into
the interview with something that will help the company that you are
interviewing for. For example, if you're looking for a business development
internship, you should go into the interview with a concrete plan of some
initiative that the company could execute on, and give hard data on why the
company should do that. These types of applicants are always more impressive
than those with just a nice resume.

